# Umlaut-Domains und Apache

## kiezpro

Moin,

ich hab ein Problem mit einer Umlaut-Domain... ich hab auf dem Server (beispielsweise) die Domain müller.de. Die ist folgendermaßen in der apache.conf eingetragen:

```

<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerName www.müller.de

        ServerAlias müller.de

        ServerAlias www.xn--mller-kva.de

        ServerAlias xn--mller-kva.de

</VirtualHost>

```

Funktioniert soweit auch gut, aber beim serverseitigen Redirect (wenn ich z.B. http://www.müller.de/support ohne Slash am Ende eingebe), werde ich auf http://www.xn--mller-kva.de/support/ weitergeleitet, nicht nach http://www.müller.de/support/ , wie ich eigentlich erwarten würde. Was mach ich falsch?

----------

## equinox0r

hmm... hab mit idns und dem apache noch net so viel rumgespielt, aber bei mir tuts indem ich nur die punycode dekodierte domain verwende:

```
<VirtualHost xn--mp-fka.net>

    ServerName xn--mp-fka.net

    ServerAlias xn--mp-fka.net

    ....

</VirtualHost>
```

----------

## ian!

```
UseCanonicalName Off
```

..in /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf ist dein Freund.

----------

## kiezpro

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> UseCanonicalName Off
> ```
> ...

 

Ich freu mich ja immer über neue Freunde, aber der hier tut nicht, was ich will :-)

Ich hab nen Apache 1.3 laufen, aber das sollte ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen.

----------

## equinox0r

blöde frage, hast du den apache restartet?

<ot>yeah post #111  :Wink:  *einen ausgeb*</ot>

----------

## kiezpro

 *Quote:*   

> blöde frage, hast du den apache restartet?

 

Eher gute Frage, aber die Antwort ist ja, sogar mit "apachectl restart". um auf nummer sicher zu gehen.

Prost!

----------

## equinox0r

was steht denn in den indianerlogs?

----------

## kiezpro

 *Quote:*   

> was steht denn in den indianerlogs?

 

Da steht nur die Punycode-Version des Domainnamens ... hmmm ... vielleicht fragt mein Firefox nur nach xn--mller-kva.de und nicht nach müller.de, dann liegt's natürlich daran. Wenn ich mal wieder nen Windows-Rechner vor der Nase habe, probier ich's mal mit nem IE aus.

----------

## equinox0r

firefox dekodiert das imho automatisch zur punycode domain...

setz mal den servername auf xn--mller-kva.de, das sollte dann wohl funktionieren  :Wink: 

btw, ich hab hier grad eine windoofgurke (via vnc, nur dass mir hier keiner was unterstellt!  :Wink:  )... gehört müller.de dir? dann test ich das ma für ditsch ...

----------

## kiezpro

Danke, ich hab's gerade mal mit Opera ausprobiert, da geht's, wie es soll... nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber, der Eintrag in der httpd.conf sieht jetzt so aus:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>

        ServerAlias xn--mller-kva.de 

        ServerAlias www.xn--mller-kva.de

        ServerAlias müller.de

        ServerName www.müller.de

</VirtualHost>

```

Danke für die Tips!

----------

## equinox0r

```
        ServerAlias müller.de

        ServerName www.müller.de 
```

ich denk ma den teil kannst du dir schenken, weil ein browser imho damit nicht anfragen wird ... aber wenns tut is egal  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *kiezpro wrote:*   

> Danke, ich hab's gerade mal mit Opera ausprobiert, da geht's, wie es soll... nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber, der Eintrag in der httpd.conf sieht jetzt so aus:
> 
> ```
> <VirtualHost *:80>
> 
> ...

 

Erm. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

Virtualhosts trägt man normalerweise in /etc/apache/conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf ein. Die Datei ist jedenfalls dafür vorgesehen. Muss man nur zusehen, daß diese auch in /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf/ mit der Zeile Include conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf inkludiert wird.

----------

## kiezpro

 *Quote:*   

> Erm. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
> 
> Virtualhosts trägt man normalerweise in /etc/apache/conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf ein. Die Datei ist jedenfalls dafür vorgesehen. Muss man nur zusehen, daß diese auch in /etc/apache/conf/apache.conf/ mit der Zeile Include conf/vhosts/Vhosts.conf inkludiert wird.

 

Ich geb's ja ungern zu, aber die Kiste, um die's geht, läuft unter FreeBSD - es war mir bis jetzt zu anstrengend, das Ding zu migrieren, und sonst funktioniert das Ding super. Ich hab nur das Forum hier schamlos(?) ausgenutzt, weil ich bei Google nix Gutes dazu gefunden habe. Meine Desktop-Kisten laufen aber unter Gentoo, natürlich!

----------

